# S15 Conversion



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

I figured since we've drifted far enough away from my original question that i'd go ahead and start a new thread to keep it on topic and keep the admins happy. 
Alright down to business. I'm looking to go ahead and do the S15 conversion. Now from what i understand to mount the front bumper and headlights from an S15 you will need a JDM S15 Radiator Support. Is this true for all kits or just some of them. Also I'd love to get your opinions on the S15 conversion kits from Extreme Dimensions. I certainly dont want any of their hoods, they all look like crap but the rest of the kit looks fine.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

alexinpg said:


> I figured since we've drifted far enough away from my original question that i'd go ahead and start a new thread to keep it on topic and keep the admins happy.
> Alright down to business. I'm looking to go ahead and do the S15 conversion. Now from what i understand to mount the front bumper and headlights from an S15 you will need a JDM S15 Radiator Support. Is this true for all kits or just some of them. Also I'd love to get your opinions on the S15 conversion kits from Extreme Dimensions. I certainly dont want any of their hoods, they all look like crap but the rest of the kit looks fine.



Yes, you need the radiator support. I have the whole conversion, but i can't slang anything in here(there's corn n potatoes everywhere!) just pm me and we can talk.


----------

